# Life of a Father, Husband, Soldier, and Gym Rat



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

It's time to begin anew.  Start fresh.  This is the beginning of my 2006 tale.  I'll start with a clean slate with new goals and new aspirations.  Feel free to continue to talk about whatever fits your fancy, as I usually do the same.    When I get a chance to sit down and write up a new routine, I will share it with you all.  Until then,   .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 31, 2006)

Awsome man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Love the new name, now get to working out!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

Workout..workout...anyone seen a workout lately    Looking forward to the new journal.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

OK, seriously...how can you start a new journal and not have a workout to post?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2006)

Pffffttt... When I started the journal I still have going now, I didn't have a workout until 6-7 days later .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Okay, okay, I'm heading to the gym here in a few minutes.  Not sure what I'm going to do, but it should still be constructive.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Alright, I did about 5 minutes of warmup on the eliptical machine at lvl 8 and 75 rpm.  Then I did some HILT (High Intensity Light Training  ).

T-bar row
10 reps, 45#
8 reps, 80#

DB Shrugs
8 reps, 65#
8 reps, 65#

Lat pulldown machine
8 reps, 85#
8 reps, 130#

Pullover machine
8 reps, 80#
8 reps, 115#

Standing alt DB curls
8 reps, 30#
6 reps, 40#

Not too shabby.  Think I might go with a push/pull style routine.  Going to take a look aorund and see what I can create/ copy.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

How goes the battle, Nuke!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Great jump back in my Friend!!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking forward to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Workout..workout...anyone seen a workout lately    Looking forward to the new journal.



Heather writes:
I have...It's actually been a double effort. We "workout"  on a daily basis...oh, maybe that's not what you were talking about.  Well at least he's lifting more than one kind of weight/muscle now....lmao   I kill me.....I digress...anyways to answer people's earlier questions, I only make cameo appearances...peace out...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahhhhh, so Nuke is on "The Valley" workout!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep, he's burner's workout partner


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yep, he's burner's workout partner


Lemme guess they workout in the "gym of make believe"


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lemme guess they workout in the "gym of make believe"



That sounds about right.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Heather your cameo appearances are great  Glad to hear he is atleast getting a decent cardio workout


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

to both workouts!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm going to have to logout of here everytime.  That woman is hijacking my journal way too much.    I'll deal with her later.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yep, he's burner's workout partner


 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lemme guess they workout in the "gym of make believe"


 
well, the commute is the bitch here...Colorado to Florida....3k miles...1500 per person each way....no wonder we don't hit it everyday....

It would be good to work out w/ Doug....we just have busy schedules right now...he's got 'marital duties' to enjoy....and I am on the quest for world domination....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

How goes that quest, BTW?  Gain any ground yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

always working towards the goal! On a good note: that house in the link: The blue one for: 315k!!!!! She had a POSITIVE response! She might have her friends here go out w/ me this weekend to look at it....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah....that will help me tremendously....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I went ahead a did another HILT w/o this morning.  
5 minutes on the treadmill with an incline at about 3.5 mph for a warmup.
warmup set of DB bench: 50#, 10 reps
2 sets of 8 reps, 70#
1 set of DB laterial raises: 15#, 10 reps
Db overhead press:
40#, 8 reps
40#, 6 reps
Tricep rope pulldown:
2 sets of 8 reps at an unknown weight (labels worn off  )

1 set of Db incline flyes @25# for 10 reps

Pretty quick as I stuck with the low rest times as usual.  Been pretty busy getting ready to move, as the packers will be here on Monday.  Then they pick it all up on Tuesday and take it to our new house that afternoon.  (BTW, the new house is 2 blocks away  )  Next week will be quite hectic, so I figure to not be able to start an actual routine to the week after.  We will see.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

well, hell...guess if u are back at it..then I gotta get too! 
What's shakin' Doug?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What's shakin' Doug?



Ask Heather.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

la la la la! TOO MUCH INFORMATION! I can't hear you! LA LA LA LA!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, hell...guess if u are back at it..then I gotta get too!
> What's shakin' Doug?



Yea, you know if I'm going, you're really slacking off.   
I'm not at will to respond to the other part of your statement.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

How's it going, Nuke.  Big move, huh.  I don't care if you go 1 mile or 1500, it's still a pain.  Good luck with it.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

Going good here.  Yea, moving is a pain, but it's a much needed improvement for us.  Especially space wise.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Going good here.  Yea, moving is a pain, but it's a much needed improvement for us.  Especially space wise.


Best wishes for you my Friend, moves are a double edged sword!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

...that's why they invented the wonderful thing called: moving companies...


I always seem to end up helping people move...oy. (ok...they bribe me with food and alcohol....but still)


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 5, 2006)

Gotta love the fact the gov't pays someone else to move my stuff for me.  I just sit back and watch.    Yea, be jealous, it's okay.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Gotta love the fact the gov't pays someone else to move my stuff for me.  I just sit back and watch.    Yea, be jealous, it's okay.




Heather writes: Yea but we move more in five years more than most people do in a lifetime  ....there's always something......Plus I'm the one that has to pull everything apart and make sure it goes in the right place  ...but I'm a control freak like that


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Gotta love the fact the gov't pays someone else to move my stuff for me. I just sit back and watch.  Yea, be jealous, it's okay.


um...I've done my time, sir....ALMOST felt bad..when they came and had to move my H E A V Y entertainement center down three flights of stairs...in December....

(Made from OAK...good wood...heavy...)


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

I think the packing and unpacking is the worst.  The physical moving is the easy part, pay someone else or bribe friends.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

hiya Doug!  I hope Heather starts feeling sane from the move soon 

When is the next workout??


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

It's whenever I can fit it into my schedule right now.  I promised Heather I'd help unpack everything, hence why I took this week and the next off from work.  So we will see.....my laziness is starting to kick in, so I'll probably have to kick myself in the butt very soon.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya Doug!  I hope Heather starts feeling sane from the move soon
> 
> When is the next workout??




Heather writes: Their will be no sanity for at least the next 5-7 days...if ya get my drift...add that too moving...I'll be doing the three faces of eve thing for at least a week...hehe


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'll probably have to kick myself in the butt very soon.



No need to do that.  That's what we're here for.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I think the packing and unpacking is the worst. The physical moving is the easy part, pay someone else or bribe friends.


The Devlin is in the details....
HA! Get it!
it's supposed to read: 
The DEVILS' in the details....but I used....Devlin....whew! ha!  
real knee slapper....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

Let me help Doug.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

dam B...u really sunk yer foot up in there, didn't you....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, finished moving.  Well, maybe not finished, but all our stuff is in the new house.  Got our inspection on the old house done this morning and it looks like we will have to have some carpet replaced at our expense.  It isn't bad, but there are some faded oil stains from my boots that just won't do for the gov't.  Oh well.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey there I was wondering where you had vanished to.  Glad to hear the move just about complete.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, finished moving. Well, maybe not finished, but all our stuff is in the new house. Got our inspection on the old house done this morning and it looks like we will have to have some carpet replaced at our expense. It isn't bad, but there are some faded oil stains from my boots that just won't do for the gov't. Oh well.


hey! Look! ANOTHER IM'er that hasn't seen the inside of a gym in a week...
(wait..u have a valid excuse, don't you...)
bugger....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! Look! ANOTHER IM'er that hasn't seen the inside of a gym in a week...
> (wait..u have a valid excuse, don't you...)
> bugger....



  Actually, it has been about a week since I was at the gym.  But moving boxes and furniture around is a w/o in itself.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

rub it in....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Actually, it has been about a week since I was at the gym.  *But moving boxes and furniture around is a w/o in itself*.


  Your not kidding there my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

have u run into those boxes that make you exclaim: WTF is this doing here...why didn't we toss this out??????


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u run into those boxes that make you exclaim: WTF is this doing here...why didn't we toss this out??????


I had a bunch of those The real bummer is seeing a box that moved from Michigan to St. Louis and then back to Michigan all in the same box.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

if it makes u feel better....if u go to my parent's basement...u will see boxes that are the same way...since 1983......FOUR homes ago....guess they are just pacing themselves...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u run into those boxes that make you exclaim: WTF is this doing here...why didn't we toss this out??????



That's about 2/3 of them.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's about 2/3 of them.




Heather writes: My theory is if it doesn't belong throw it out or light a fire...it's been cold you know....Either way I am so over this whole moving thing, why can't a magic fairy descend upon my house and wave her little magic wand and make everything go in it's right place. Oh well, there's always doug he makes a pretty good fairy.......


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

hijacked again!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: why can't a magic fairy descend upon my house and wave her little magic wand and make everything go in it's right place. Oh well, there's always doug he makes a pretty good fairy.......



Like this?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: My theory is if it doesn't belong throw it out or light a fire...it's been cold you know....Either way I am so over this whole moving thing, why can't a magic fairy descend upon my house and wave her little magic wand and make everything go in it's right place. Oh well, there's always doug he makes a pretty good fairy.......


Remember, don't throw anything away.  Take it to Good Will.  Big tax write off next year.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Remember, don't throw anything away.  Take it to Good Will.  Big tax write off next year.




Or take it to/send to the Red Cross


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Fairy huh?  I'll get that woman!  As far as Good Will or Red Cross are concerned, I am already setting aside certain items such as clothes.  Not sure how to contact the local centers, but I'm sure I can Google it.  What other stuff do they take?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Basically anything that is in decent enough shape for someone to use.  You just take the stuff there and they give you a receipt to fill out.  Just itemize everything at home and put a new and as is value on it (on a list, not the item).  Drop the stuff off, get the receipt and staple your itemized list to the receipt.  Put away until tax time.  They won't look in the bag or at your list.  It's basically an honor system.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Ah, good thing I'm honest.  I'll have to check into it.  Thanks.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Like this?



Only you would have a pic of a man-fairy.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Only you would have a pic of a man-fairy.


  Oh my!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'll get that woman!



Haven't you been doing that ever since you returned from Iraq?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Only you would have a pic of a man-fairy.



Well ... I can explain  ...  err ...   You see ...    Never mind.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Haven't you been doing that ever since you returned from Iraq?




Heather writes: Actually it's mostly me getting him, but there is an incident that occurred saturday night that he can't recall and I can just foggily remember....hmmm...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: Actually it's mostly me getting him, but there is an incident that occurred saturday night that he can't recall and I can just foggily remember....hmmm...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: Actually it's mostly me getting him, but there is an incident that occurred saturday night that he can't recall and I can just foggily remember....hmmm...



Would a picture help you remember?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Or maybe you will get a reminder in 9 months!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Or maybe you will get a reminder in 9 months!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Or maybe you will get a reminder in 9 months!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Would a picture help you remember?



Pic or video would be great.  I'm a visual person.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Or maybe you will get a reminder in 9 months!



Heather writes: Ummm  ...whoa  ...uh-uh


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: why can't a magic fairy descend upon my house and wave his little magic wand and make everything go in it's right place.


 


			
				triplethreat said:
			
		

> Did somebody call?


 


			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> Only you would have a pic of a man-fairy.


...self portrait???

I crack myself up...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...self portrait???
> 
> I crack myself up...



Who's self portrait?  I know not me, since I have blonde hair and hardly any of that.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

trips, dang....thought that post implied that....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: Ummm  ...whoa  ...uh-uh


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, we are nearing the end of our move in here.  Just a few boxes scattered around the house along with what's stashed in the baby's room.  Oh, and all the crap out in the storage area and carport.....okay, so maybe not quite as done as I thought.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

call the ARC and be done w/ it!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> call the ARC and be done w/ it!




Heather: Ummm, I'm all for donating and stuff but we need stuff too...so let's get thru that stuff first....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather: Ummm, I'm all for donating and stuff but we need stuff too...so let's get thru that stuff first....


Heather, I think its about time you started up your own journal Working out isn't a prerequisite for having one.  Just ask Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Heather, I think its about time you started up your own journal Working out isn't a prerequisite for having one.  Just ask Burner



And boiler gives Burner a Valentine's day slam!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And boiler gives Burner a Valentine's day slam!



 

I like Heather's additions to the journal, I think she should remain.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Heather, I think its about time you started up your own journal Working out isn't a prerequisite for having one.  Just ask Burner




Heather writes: Yea but then I would actually be apart of that whole "workout persona"  and I'm just not sure if I could quite find myself saying "Hi my names Heather  and I'm on a workout forum but I don't workout".   Plus I don't think I could quite stoop to Burner's level...sorry....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I like Heather's additions to the journal, I think she should remain.




Heather writes: So if this an official vote or unofficial  , either way it's one to one. But as always I still hold the power to veto.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Heather, I think its about time you started up your own journal Working out isn't a prerequisite for having one.  Just ask Burner


Low blow....LOL I love it!

Doug whas happenin my friend?!  Hows everything coming along back home?  Haven't had much time to get in here just trying to catch up!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Heather, I think its about time you started up your own journal Working out isn't a prerequisite for having one. Just ask Burner


...smart-assed response...is coming.....someday....um..here it comes... ready?:
Oh yeah??? well...... to you, sir....  I even went today.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes: Yea but then I would actually be apart of that whole "workout persona"  and I'm just not sure if I could quite find myself saying "Hi my names Heather  and I'm on a workout forum but I don't workout".  Plus I don't think I could quite stoop to Burner's level...sorry....


hey...come on in...the water's fine.....plus...I do actually workout...I just seem to have longer 'rest intervals' than others...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...smart-assed response...is coming.....someday....um..here it comes... ready?:
> Oh yeah??? well...... to you, sir....  I even went today.....




Heather writes: awww....that might actually hurt, IF YOU HAD FEELINGS!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh...I do....I have...three of them...

do u have that journal yet?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...smart-assed response...is coming.....someday....um..here it comes... ready?:
> Oh yeah??? well...... to you, sir....  I even went today.....


Just hacking on you, Burner (I'm expecting this to draw a certain quote from a certain movie, Burner.  Don't let me down)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

'Heard you killed a man, Billie. What did he do to you?"
BTK: "He was hacking on me"

-Tombstone; the GREATEST movie...EVER!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'Heard you killed a man, Billie. What did he do to you?"
> BTK: "He was hacking on me"
> 
> -*Young Guns*; *a pretty good *movie...EVER!


  You almost got it, Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

dammit! I knew the movie....but had to plug Tombstone anyway....'cause it's THE GREATEST MOVIE EVER!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm gonna have to disagree there since this is my journal and all.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

No, BM was right...it WAS Young Guns...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to disagree there since this is my journal and all.


You can vote for Broke Back Mountain later....
 HA! HAR! WHOO!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Either way, Young Guns or Tombstone don't hold up to........Braveheart!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll vote for Broke Back Mountain anytime....
> HA! HAR! WHOO!



Didn't know you were that passionate about that flic.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

ah...I see u are using my editing jedi mind tricks against me....
It is not wise to go against the dark force....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

The Force is strong in you, young padowin.  But the Dark Side will fall....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

I detect a disturbance in the Force!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...come on in...the water's fine.....plus...I do actually workout...I just seem to have longer 'rest intervals' than others...



 
Heather writes: Walking from your car into work does not count as a workout. And vice versa....and exactly how long has this rest interval been?????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner to <ahem> Heather: Thou shall not slam on thy IM members without a journal of their own. 

Until such point and time as you have your own journal....I cannot hear you...la la la la la la ....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> The Force is strong in you, young padowin. But the Dark Side will fall....


c'mere and pull my finger....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> c'mere and pull my finger....



So that's what the ladies are callin' it....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Heather doesn't have a journal yet she still manages to slam Burner  She has definitely earned her place in our family here


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> So that's what the ladies are callin' it....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Heather doesn't have a journal yet she still manages to slam Burner  She has definitely earned her place in our family here



Yes she has, but now she needs an "identity".  Let's see, Billie is the sexy librarian.  Fitgirl has dibs on the Catholic school girl.  Dev's a nurse, or is it the French maid?  Suggestions anyone?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 17, 2006)

Dm?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

plucky comic relief?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes she has, but now she needs an "identity".  Let's see, Billie is the sexy librarian.  Fitgirl has dibs on the Catholic school girl.  *Dev's a nurse*, or is it the French maid?  Suggestions anyone?



Technically I'm a medical technologist and equine vet tech.  Couldn't stand being a nurse and having to be nice, sympathetic all the time on top of emptying bed pans  Much prefered going in saying, "I need to draw some blood for lab tests", get the blood, leave and then run the tests.  Much less contact.  Now if my patients try to bite or kick me, I can kick them back or punch them


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

so...the nurse idea is out then.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

...hmm...hot French Maid Dev....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...hmm...hot French Maid Dev....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes she has, but now she needs an "identity".  Let's see, Billie is the sexy librarian.  Fitgirl has dibs on the Catholic school girl.  Dev's a nurse, or is it the French maid?  Suggestions anyone?


We need a hot seceratary for our group.  Someone has to answer the phone while we're out.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

That's funny because Heather's job when she was in the AF was a semi-secretary type job.  She is good at answering phones and taking memos.    (I am so dead when she sees this...  )


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's funny because Heather's job when she was in the AF was a semi-secretary type job.  She is good at answering phones and taking memos.    (I am so dead when she sees this...  )


Does she take dictation from you, Nuke?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Does she take dictation from you, Nuke?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

oh....that is some funny shit...and doug is SO dead!!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Does she take dictation from you, Nuke?



I'm not sure how to respond to that one.............


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to respond to that one.............


  How goes it Brother Nukem???


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

Dreading goin back to work tomorrow...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

That and I'm planning on returning to the gym after work.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That and I'm planning on returning to the gym after work.


   Do it to it my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 20, 2006)

Aww, time to return to the real world.  However, you really earned the "vacation".  Looking forward to seeing a workout in here.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to see you back in the gym And now you've got a hot secretary to log your workouts


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm glad we've finally gotten all of this whoring out of the way...now we need to make room for a REAL workout!  (no offense to Heather of course  )


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (no offense to Heather of course  )



Speaking of which, a certain someone has been strangely silent throughout this recent exchange.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's funny because Heather's job when she was in the AF was a semi-secretary type job. She is good at answering phones and taking memos.  (I am so dead when she sees this...  )


so..she was a 702 then?



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Does she take dictation from you, Nuke?


just a little...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Does she take dictation from you, Nuke?






			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> just a little one ...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Heather writes: *The silence breaks* Apparently, you can tell who has put more of the house together, since I have not been on in awhile. So don't let Doug fool you about all this lifting bs boxes. And as far as this whole secretary thing, I don't mind playing that role****however, I was and have never been a secretary and will not ever take dictation from something as pathetic as a man....yep, that about covers it.........


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't worry, she will be beaten for this blasphemy.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

Someone's been taking their feisty pills lately.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Now, that that is out of the way.  Time for my w/o

Closegrip pullups:
10,6,4,4
--not too bad of a start

V-handle pulldown:
115#, 10 reps
125#, 8 reps
150#, 6 reps

1 arm bent over rows:
60#, 8 reps
60#, 6 reps

Straight arm pulldowns:
50#, 10 reps
75#, 10 reps

All in all, pretty good w/o.  Also walked 1/2 mile followed by another 1 mile of an intense bike ride home.  I had left my bike at work while in Iraq, and got dropped off after the gym to ride it home.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Someone's been taking their feisty pills lately.


Maybe she is a Jersey Girl too.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Nope, she's just a girl.....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nope, she's just a girl.....



 That explains a lot of things, doesn't it.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Nukem!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nope, she's just a girl.....




WHATEVER! GIRLZ RULE BOYZ DROOL!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That explains a lot of things, doesn't it.




Ohh low blow there  











 But It was a good one


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> WHATEVER! GIRLZ RULE BOYZ DROOL!



Hijacked!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, for morning PT I did a few things.

50 pushups
25 crunches 
25 bicycle crunches
30 pushups
20 lunges
Various stretching
Power walked 3 miles (breaking in new running shoes, so no running yet)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Now, that that is out of the way. Time for my w/o
> 
> Closegrip pullups:
> 10,6,4,4
> --not too bad of a start.


Hey! Look at 'em go!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> WHATEVER! GIRLZ RULE BOYZ DROOL!


depends on the situation...
Big, juicy steak....
flawless, classic car....
Exotic, expensive 'toys' most of us mere mortals cannot afford...
Jessica Alba....
you know...the basics...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> depends on the situation...
> Big, juicy steak....
> flawless, classic car....
> Exotic, expensive 'toys' most of us mere mortals cannot afford...
> *Jessica Alba....*you know...the basics...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Um...<ahem> we know women rule...BUT we won't EVER give you the satisfaction of admiting to it....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh, I wanted to share something else.  I finally picked up some Natural PB. (Skippy)  That stuff is frickin' great!  It's come a long way since the oil topped stuff of yore.  I'm going to be eating a lot of this stuff I can see.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

lookin good in here Doug!  I almost forgot you were a Jessica Alba fan...have you seen the cover of this months Playboy??#1 sexy star of 2005


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Yea, there is a big contraversy over that.  The cover model has always been nude in Playboy, and she is not.  Basically, fooling into buying the mag thinking you will catch a spread of her.  Either way, she is still hot in my book.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya Doug...heya Heather....

I like just about any PB I can get my hands on (or in).  Haven't tried the Skippy nat yet.  The Smuckers is good.  Is still separates, but if you get it mixed and stash in the fridge it stays mixed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

No one's whored up Doug's journal all day.  You people are slipping!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

My journal stays whore-free.  
Here is what I accomplished at the gym today.
A very crowded gym at that.
Standing Overhead DB press:
35#, 10 reps
50#, 8 reps
50#, 6 reps

Laterial DB raises:
15#, 10 reps
15#, 10 reps
--wanted to do more, but had some DB whores today

Standing alt. DB curl:
35#, 8 reps
40#, 6 reps

Rope pressdowns:
40#, 8 reps
45#, 8 reps
--lighter weight due to using the estranged outer part of cable machine that has very stiff pulleys

Superset of concentration curls/tricep kickback at 25#, 10 reps

I pretty much gave up at this point.  The damn place was way too crowded for me to really accomplish any more HIT style w/o.  So I finished off with a 1 mile walk around the track.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> My journal stays whore-free.



Sorry I was trying to be productuve at work today.



> --wanted to do more, but had some DB whores today
> 
> I pretty much gave up at this point. The damn place was way too crowded for me to really accomplish any more HIT style w/o. So I finished off with a 1 mile walk around the track.



 Good description there.  That looks like a pretty good workout despite the crowd and the dumbbell whores.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, there is a big contraversy over that. The cover model has always been nude in Playboy, and she is not. Basically, fooling into buying the mag thinking you will catch a spread of her. Either way, she is still hot in my book.


yeah...she needs me. She does not realize this imprtant fact. But, she does.
Have u seen her in the movie; Deep Blue? In a bikini most of the movie....hhmm....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Doug...heya Heather....
> 
> I like just about any PB I can get my hands on (or in).  Haven't tried the Skippy nat yet.  The Smuckers is good.  Is still separates, but if you get it mixed and stash in the fridge it stays mixed.



See, with the Skippy, there is no mixing needed.  It even says so on the jar.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...she needs me. She does not realize this imprtant fact. But, she does.
> Have u seen her in the movie; Deep Blue? In a bikini most of the movie....hhmm....



Umm, sorry, she is already spoken for.    But no, I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

like I said: she doesn't know it..but she needs me...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> See, with the Skippy, there is no mixing needed.  It even says so on the jar.


I don't know if I'd challenge Py on this one.  If you remember from a while back, he really knows the *ins and outs *of peanut butter.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'd challenge Py on this one.  If you remember from a while back, he really knows the *ins and outs *of peanut butter.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.  

I haven't tried the Skippy, so I won't argue about the mixing.  I'm just saying you can chill the other stuff and it won't separate.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 24, 2006)

Mixing, chilling, too much work.  I'm lazy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Mixing, chilling, too much work.  I'm lazy.



Get your secretary to do it.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get your secretary to do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get your secretary to do it.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get your secretary to do it.


  Trips digs a deeper hole with Heather


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> My journal stays whore-free.
> Here is what I accomplished at the gym today.
> A very crowded gym at that.
> Standing Overhead DB press:
> ...


Great w/o Brother Nukem!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Great idea Trip!  That's what they are there for, right?    
Thx, Arch!  Goona try and do chest today sometime.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is why I don't get to sleep in on the weekends....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a good reason.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a very good reason.  It's also a great reason to continue the healthy lifestyle with exercise


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Cute pic.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG...it's Dougs, "mini-me"  

the baby is adorable....the look on it's face is like..........


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Get your secretary to do it.




 I AM NOT A SECRETARY!!!!!!!!  How rude of people to take hits to my back when I'm not lookin.  I will get yall back for that. You can count on that.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, she's supoosed to be a HOT secretary, not a working secretary!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Isn't taking dictation work?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Cute pic my Friend, EXCELLENT reason for not getting sleep!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 27, 2006)

Thx guys.  She is a cutie! (can't help but be biased)  I had the fortunate pleasure of doing morning PT in 30 degree weather this morning. (Yea, it gets that cold in Florida sometimes, we're not all beaches and soaking up the sun)

Ran/power walked 3 miles
--Ran until I felt like I was gonna die, then walked.  Repeat, repeat, repeat.  did I ever mention how much I hate running?  Just thought I'd share that.    If I could make a clone of myself to run for me, I would.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, I'm the first to post in my journal again.  
Tonight's PT consisted of pushing a small car for about 15 minutes.  Don't ask, but that was plenty enough for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Look at you, pushin cars around for w/o's now, you Stallion!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, what can I say?  I like to truly torture myself....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, what can I say?  I like to truly torture myself....


  Don't we all!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm the first to post in my journal again.
> Tonight's PT consisted of pushing a small car for about 15 minutes. Don't ask, but that was plenty enough for me.


.....I've been WORKING.....but...it's ON now.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey, what can I say? I like to truly *TOUCH* myself....


thank you, sir spank-alot..


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Thank you sir.  I like to be spanked-alot..



I never knew....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm the first to post in my journal again.
> Tonight's PT consisted of pushing a small car for about 15 minutes.  Don't ask, but that was plenty enough for me.




Pushed a small car for 15 minutes  Interesting choice for a workout.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Mike Alstott used to push his station wagon around an empty field in high school, look where it got him.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 28, 2006)

Yea, well mine will probably get me in traction.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, well mine will probably get me in traction.


Yeah, can't you find something a little more conventional?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2006)

you should have went for 20 min.....then I would be impressed


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I never knew....


 Tell your wife's friends...


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Tell your wife's friends...



Will do, although I'm sure it will help your cause....


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you should have went for 20 min.....then I would be impressed



Maybe next week....


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, can't you find something a little more conventional?



Well, I ran/ walked 1.5 miles this morning.  It was about a 2/1 run/walk ratio.  Not too bad for me, especially since I pushed that car last night.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, I ran/ walked 1.5 miles this morning.  It was about a 2/1 run/walk ratio.  Not too bad for me, especially since I pushed that car last night.


Sounds a little easier on the body......if that's what you want


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

hey Doug....thought you might find this interesting to say the least....

_Jessica Alba on Playboy Cover: She's Mad! 
Jessica Alba wants you to know two things. Even though she is on the cover of the March 2006 issue of Playboy:
1. She does not appear nude or semi-nude inside the magazine.
2. The cover photo is not authorized. 

The Smoking Gun reports that Alba's attorney, Brian Wolf, has contacted Playboy demanding that they cease distributing the magazine and provide her with a monetary settlement for its unauthorized use of her image for commercial purposes. She also claims that Hugh Hefner & Co. are trying to make it seem that she appears in a "nude or semi-nude pictorial." The bikini-clad Alba appears on the cover of Playboy as part of a story on the 25 sexiest celebrities. 

Alba isn't the only one giving Playboy a legal headache. Her studio, Columbia Pictures, has also gotten involved, expressing to Playboy its dismay over the "outrageous, unethical behavior utilized by Playboy personnel to obtain" the Alba promotional photograph. The Playboy cover image is from the film "Into the Blue." _


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2006)

...she is SO hot in that movie.....

guess ol' hef...I call him hef....  Will just say 'oopsie' and take care of it...then go back to his 6 girl friends...


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 2, 2006)

Good for her.  Burner's right though, she's still hot!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

yep..I'm right alot....my wisdom should never be doubted....

Burner for President in '12!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

She is very pretty...have you seen the new Stuff yet?? It's got an awsome couple of pics of Jlo...she looks HOTHOTHOT if she didn't have a freakin cig. in her hand.  (new ads for Perelli)  If you haven't seen them yet I'll try to scan em if you want


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

I just watched the Fantastic Four again...JUST for watching her....

I need to watch into the Blue again too...Besdies...the awesome diving.....


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 3, 2006)

Yea, I subscribe to Stuff among other things.  Good pics in there.  I'm not a big JLo fan though.  I think she's overrated, IMO.  Oh, BTW Burner, I'm not sure if I'd vote for ya.  Your political decisions might be as inconsistant as our trips to the gym.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, I subscribe to Stuff among other things.  Good pics in there.  I'm not a big JLo fan though.  I think she's overrated, IMO.  Oh, BTW Burner, I'm not sure if I'd vote for ya.  Your political decisions might be as inconsistant as our trips to the gym.


I think jessica alba and jlo are both overrated.  Whenever someone says jlo I picture that "I'm jenny from the block" skit on Saturday night live


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Yea, I subscribe to Stuff among other things. Good pics in there. I'm not a big JLo fan though. I think she's overrated, IMO. Oh, BTW Burner, I'm not sure if I'd vote for ya. Your political decisions might be as inconsistant as our trips to the gym.


.
well...WHEN I AM President...I will only have one job...so WILL be consisstant.

"President Burner, Sir. The terrorist nation is threatening to bomb the new World Trade Towers to make us cower before them What shall we do?"
Me: Give be the phone and call him up: President Alibooboo....look up. See the pretty air planes flying around with the big bombs under the wings? You have until the end of my next set to join the Milenium and figure out how to exist in this world like a human being, or after I knock out my set of 20 squats @ 405 lbs, I am gonna push the red button. You know the one I am referring to. So...think wisely. May allah be wise to you or welcome u into your version of heaven...it's up to you. Out.
Ok, Mr. Vice president! Load 'em up! Let's Roll!"


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

We should have done that the first time around.  Just wiped Iraq off the map, but that's just IMO


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> .
> well...WHEN I AM President...I will only have one job...so WILL be consisstant.
> 
> "President Burner, Sir. The terrorist nation is threatening to bomb the new World Trade Towers to make us cower before them What shall we do?"
> ...


Good one, Burner


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

remember: every vote counts.....


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 4, 2006)

not accordin to al gore


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

How's it going, Nuke?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 4, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> not accordin to al gore



No, he said not every vote was counted.  And he was proven right again 4 years later...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, he said not every vote was counted.  And he was proven right again 4 years later...


 here we go......


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> here we go......


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

Would've, should've, could've..........IT DOESN'T MATTER!   It like still having ill feelings towards Bill Buckner from the '85 World Series.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Nuke?



Going good. Just a little too much partying this weekend.  Time to get back up on that horse that we call the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

You out parting this weekend    Now get back up there and in the gym, we want to see some workouts in here


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, there was no "out partying", since it was in the safety of my own home.  But my brother-in-law who has sort of been the instigator is going out of town for a few weeks.  So hopefully, I can recover and get my workout routine set in stone in those few weeks.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, there was *no "out partying", since it was in the safety of my own home. * But my brother-in-law who has sort of been the instigator is going out of town for a few weeks.  So hopefully, I can recover and get my workout routine set in stone in those few weeks.



Shesh details, details  You still deserve to enjoy life in my book after serving our country in Iraq. However, a couple workouts tossed in would be good too


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Would've, should've, could've..........IT DOESN'T MATTER!   It like still having ill feelings towards Bill Buckner from the '85 World Series.



Buckner was '86.  Denkinger (Cards-Royals) was '85.  And there is a bit of difference.  Neither of those two went out and started illegal wars on falsified intelligence reports, killing lots of Americans and innocent foreigners in the process.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Buckner was '86.  Denkinger (Cards-Royals) was '85.  And there is a bit of difference.  Neither of those two went out and started illegal wars on falsified intelligence reports, killing lots of Americans and innocent foreigners in the process.



Oops, wrong year.  But still, missing an easy grounder is just was bad as all that.  Just ask anyone in Boston.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

I think they are over it now that they spanked by Cards a couple of years ago.  One ring heals all wounds.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't know.  I'm a Cubs fan.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh...sorry to hear that....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Oh...sorry to hear that....


   Good one BRother Pylon!!!
Seriously, hope all is well with you and yours BRother Nukem!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Cubs Vs. Tigers.  We can hope, Nuke


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

*sigh* I'm almost afraid to ask...but have the Tigers gotten any better since I left 5 yrs ago??


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> *sigh* I'm almost afraid to ask...but have the Tigers gotten any better since I left 5 yrs ago??



Nope.  But don't fret, because they can't get any worse.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, with Leyland running the ship, thing are bound to get better.  Plus they've got a couple of kids with great arms in Robertson, Bonderman, Verlander and Zumaya.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

You doing alright in the new digs, buddy?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, with Leyland running the ship, thing are bound to get better.  Plus they've got a couple of kids with great arms in Robertson, Bonderman, Verlander and Zumaya.


The most silent shafting of anyone who was "Hall Elligible" was "sweet" Lou Whitaker.  That guys numbers compare with Joe Morgan and all the other great second basemen to ever play the game.  He was off the ballot on the first vote.  What a shame.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Nukem!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

where are the workouts?? 

where is Heather??


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry been sick the past week.  Not sure what was wrong, but was completely drained by the end of work.  Gonna hit the gym this week for sure.  Heather has found a new place to hang out, PalTalk.  So thats also why I havent been on.  She's hogging the computer  , but that will change when our laptop gets back from being repaired.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Sorry been sick the past week.  Not sure what was wrong, but was completely drained by the end of work.  Gonna hit the gym this week for sure.  Heather has found a new place to hang out, PalTalk.  So thats also why I havent been on.  She's hogging the computer  , but that will change when our laptop gets back from being repaired.



Heather writes:

 Cough, Cough...hogging the computer eh.  Ummmmmm, I think u have spent your fair share on the computer, its not my fault you dont want to talk to your IM buddies anymore....   Seriously, we both made a goal to lose around 20 lbs before doug's High School Reunion in Sept.   Hmmm, forgot to mention that did you babe....hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Heather writes:
> 
> Cough, Cough...hogging the computer eh.  Ummmmmm, I think u have spent your fair share on the computer, its not my fault you dont want to talk to your IM buddies anymore....   Seriously, we both made a goal to lose around 20 lbs before doug's High School Reunion in Sept.   Hmmm, forgot to mention that did you babe....hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


The peanut M & M's should help him sneak right up on that goal


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey...the peanuts have protein!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey...the peanuts have protein!



 And doesn't chocolate have some anti-oxidant properties? 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

Aloha, Dou...Heath.....hmm...whoever! 

Happy Tuesday!
Feeling better?


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep.  And I have 2, yes 2 w/o's to post.  

Yesterday I run 2 miles and walked 1.  I felt like my chest was gonna explode though.  Also did 80 pushups and 100 crunches of various types.

Today I utilized my own weights and did a chest/tri w/o.  
flat BB bench:
135#, 10 reps
135#, 10 reps
145#, 8 reps
155#, 8 reps
seated behind the back EZ bar extensions:
40#, 10 reps
50#, 10 reps
incline BB bench:
135#, 10 reps
145#, 8 reps
bench dips:
10 reps

Not too shabby.  I decided to try and make do with my stuff at home since the gym is insane after work.  We have 3 gyms on base, but one closes at 3 for some stupid reason and the other only had machines.  So leaves the main gym to the masses.  I think I can manage at home, but we will see when that nasty humid heat hits later this spring.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

u can be nutty like me...get up early and go before work...I am actually liking it...except for the am sun in my eyes thru the HUGE windows....but it's all good!


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey new here and just reading over some of your stuff. Good luck reaching your goal's, im sure you will!


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u can be nutty like me...get up early and go before work...I am actually liking it...except for the am sun in my eyes thru the HUGE windows....but it's all good!



Then I'd be up at the same time Arch gets up.  And that's frickin insane!    But the truth is, I have considered it.  Unfortunately, that doesn't leave me with much time since the gym opens at 5 and I have to be at work by 6.  But who knows, I may conjur up something.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

d32_war10 said:
			
		

> Hey new here and just reading over some of your stuff. Good luck reaching your goal's, im sure you will!



Hey, thanks for stoppin by.    Don't be a stranger.  We have a little eclectic (sp?) group that inspires each other regularly, and also entertains.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Whats up BRother Nukem!!! Going down to Gulf Shores at the end of July, you still gonna be in Pensacola is it???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Then I'd be up at the same time Arch gets up. And that's frickin insane!  But the truth is, I have considered it. Unfortunately, that doesn't leave me with much time since the gym opens at 5 and I have to be at work by 6. But who knows, I may conjur up something.


u do havea point there....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Then I'd be up at the same time Arch gets up.  And that's frickin insane!    But the truth is, I have considered it.  Unfortunately, that doesn't leave me with much time since the gym opens at 5 and I have to be at work by 6.  But who knows, I may conjur up something.



Hey I've joined Arch and Trip in getting up at the insane hour of 4:15-4:20AM.  However, I have to get up at that hour for work.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats up BRother Nukem!!! Going down to Gulf Shores at the end of July, you still gonna be in Pensacola is it???



Close, I live in Fort Walton Beach.  Just about 2-30 miles further down the coast.  And I should be around in July, barring any hurricanes.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey I've joined Arch and Trip in getting up at the insane hour of 4:15-4:20AM.  However, I have to get up at that hour for work.



 Yea, I'd drop dead if I did that every morning, let alone sometimes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Then I'd be up at the same time Arch gets up. And that's frickin insane!  But the truth is, I have considered it. Unfortunately, that doesn't leave me with much time since the gym opens at 5 and I have to be at work by 6. But who knows, I may conjur up something.


 
There's always HIT


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> There's always HIT


HIT at 5 am?   Maybe.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, another 2 mile/1 mile walk this morning.  Thought I was gonna die for sure.  Also did 55 pushups, 60 crunches, and 10 8 count bodybuilders.  Oh yea, 20 lunges.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

way to go, brotha!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Well, another 2 mile/1 mile walk this morning.  Thought I was gonna die for sure.  Also did 55 pushups, 60 crunches, and 10 8 count bodybuilders.  Oh yea, 20 lunges.



  Feeling better I take it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey!
maybe that Florida sunshine has a curing effect...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

are all the pushups, crunches etc. all done as one full set??


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are all the pushups, crunches etc. all done as one full set??



Nah, we do a rotation with out rest.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey!
> maybe that Florida sunshine has a curing effect...



Nope, just gotta get runnin for my annual test.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

phew...thank goodness...I can't imagine doing all of that at once


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 17, 2006)

Nor could I.  The killer is, we go through that whole circuit along with stretching, and then we do our run.  And this is done 3 times/ week.
The pushups on Wednesday were killer due to doin them Monday and then doin a chest w/o Tuesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Nope, just gotta get runnin for my annual test.


the bike test?
hated that thing. it's so innacurate. unless they have fixed it since I've been on it...
you get smokers who get the 6 out of 6 for their scores..and athletes who fail....
Just put me on the track and I'll see you back WAY before my max time. Thank you, have a nice day...


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 17, 2006)

nope, we run 1.5 miles now.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> There's always *HIT*


   Always HIT!!!






			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> HIT at 5 am?   Maybe.


I do mine at 4 am, so yes Sir, try it!!! You just might get hooked!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 18, 2006)

Hooked on gettin up b4 the rooster crows? ....................


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Always HIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm...what time do u go to bed??? 6pm? Before the kids????? oy!


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I'll be outta commission for awhile.  I pinched a nerve in my upper back yesterday morning.  When that's healing, I have some surgery I'm getting done this Friday.  I will be restricted to light duty for the next 3 or 4 weeks depending on how I recover.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Guh.  Pinched nerves suck.  I've had a few myself, tho never needed surgery for them.  Good luck with it.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 21, 2006)

Nah, the surgery is for something completely different.  The timing is just ironic.  But thanks for the encouragement guys.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Nuke.  Sorry about your nerve and pending surgery.  Good luck with it all.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2006)

Doug is too shy to tell you all he is having some "augmentation" surgery done...don't be ashamed Doug...there's nothing wrong with a few nips and tucks


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Seriously good luck and hope you recover quickly.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm getting a vasectomy if ya must know.    Now that you know that, are there any other funny jokes?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I'm getting a vasectomy if ya must know.    Now that you know that, are there any other funny jokes?


Nope, I think you snipped it in the bud.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Make sure you get your secretary, er, wife to wait on you for a few days.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nope, I think you snipped it in the bud.



Man, telling that kind of joke really takes balls.  I'd try firing in a few quips myself, but I'd just be shooting blanks, I sure.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, you guys should tour together............


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, telling that kind of joke really takes *balls*.  I'd try firing in a few quips myself, but I'd just be shooting blanks, I sure.



Atleast he isn't getting those snipped off.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys should tour together............


Snip and Ty, the comedy act that's on the cutting edge...........we'll be in the lounge all week. 

Try the veal!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

actually I kinda figured that's what it was...  I'm not going to make any jokes about it, at least not right now


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nope, I think you snipped it in the bud.


 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, telling that kind of joke really takes balls. I'd try firing in a few quips myself, but I'd just be shooting blanks, I sure.


 
ahh...you guys are nuts....


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ahh...you guys are nuts....


Remember the days when Nuke was nuts over Heather?


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 23, 2006)

When was this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Atleast he isn't getting those snipped off.



He said he was getting a vasectomy, not getting castrated.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

one of the SSgt's I was stationed in italy with...was repelling down a rock face, somehow, 'impaled' himself upon a tree branch and ripped one of his nuts off. he had to go to the hospital holding one testical in his hand.
True story.
I would suggest the preferred and safe method of out-patient surgury...
Those do-it-yourself methods...leave much to be desired...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> one of the SSgt's I was stationed in italy with...was repelling down a rock face, somehow, 'impaled' himself upon a tree branch and ripped one of his nuts off. he had to go to the hospital holding one testical in his hand.
> True story.
> I would suggest the preferred and safe method of out-patient surgury...
> Those do-it-yourself methods...leave much to be desired...



Ouch that had to hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I made it out alive.  It was a success, because it feels like someone played baseball with my nether regions.  Lucky me.  Oh well, no workin out for 4 weeks.  Which sucks, but it was necessary.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> It was a success, because it feels like someone played baseball with my nether regions.



This, too, shall pass.  Did you at least get some pain-killers?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Glad you made it through!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This, too, shall pass.  Did you at least get some pain-killers?



Isn't this where Heather is supposed to kiss it and make it all better


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

er...probably not a good idea at this point..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Isn't this where Heather is supposed to kiss it and make it all better



This is one time where that just isn't going to work.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> This, too, shall pass.  Did you at least get some pain-killers?



Yea, they gave me tylenol-3 with codeine and then some motrin fro when i go back to work Monday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Starting to feel better yet?


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 28, 2006)

A bit, but not really.  Sore and all the layin around has made me groggy along with the meds.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Nuke, just checking in.  Hope all is well


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

sounds like u got all caught up w/ sleep!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 2, 2006)

Nah, I can never just nap.  Had my follow-up on Thursday, and found out that most likely it will be almost 6 weeks before I am back to full capacity.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2006)

are you feeling any better at all??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

?


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 3, 2006)

Getting there.  Gonna try and start walking this Wednesday at PT.  Just had to come to terms with the fact that I need some extra "support" for a little while longer.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

so...no hurdle jumping any time soon, eh?
Glad u are starting to get around!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

dam...I'm slipping...I can't even think of a good support...joke...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

like an 18hr bra for the balls??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does it lift and separate and provide comfort all day long??


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Hope everything heals as needed my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 4, 2006)

Comedians everywhere, I tell yea!  Things are gettin there, but only time well tell.  Thanks for all the encouragement guys, all jokes aside, I know ya mean well.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

just bustin' yer balls a little...oops...did it again....

Glad to hear you're getting better!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Apr 5, 2006)

Eh, that's already been done.  You're a little late, as usual.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Eh, that's already been done.  You're a little late, as usual.





Atleast you can admit it


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, when have I not admitted anything.  My life is an open book.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya Nuke...how they hangin?  Oh....sorry....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

After having their 10th child, an Arkansas couple decided that 
that was enough. So the husband went to his doctor and told him 
that he and his wife didn't want to have any more children.
  The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy
that could fix the problem. The doctor told the man that he was to 
go home, get a cherry bomb, put it in a can, then hold the can up 
to his ear and count to 10.
  The Arky said to the doctor, "I may not be the smartest man, 
but I don't see how putting a cherry bomb in a can next to my ear 
is going to help me."
  So the couple drove to Missouri to get a second opinion.
  The doctor was just about to tell them about the procedure for 
a vasectomy when he noticed they were from Arkansas.
  This doctor also told the man to go home and get a cherry bomb, 
place it in a tin can, hold it next to his ear and count to 10.
  Figuring that both doctors couldn't be wrong, the man went home, 
lit a cherry bomb and put it in a can. He held the can up to his 
ear and began to count. "1, 2, 3, 4, 5...",  at which point he 
paused, placed the can between his legs and resumed counting on 
his other hand.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Two men are in a doctor's office.  Each of them are to get 
a vasectomy.
  The nurse comes into the room & tells both men, "Strip and
put on these gowns before going in to see the doctor to have 
your procedures done.".
  A few minutes later she returns & reaches into one mans gown 
and proceeds to fondle and ultimately begins to masturbate him.
  Shocked as he was, he asks, "Why are you doing that?"
  To which she replies "We have to vacate the sperm from your 
system to have a clean procedure."
  The man not wanting to be a problem and enjoying it, allows 
her to complete her task.  After she is through, she proceeds 
to the next man. She starts to fondle the man as she had the 
previous man, but then drops to her knees and proceeds to give 
him oral sex.
  The first man seeing this quickly responds, "Hey! Why is it 
that I get a hand job and he gets a blow job?"
  The nurse simply replies, "That is the difference between an 
HMO and Complete Coverage.".


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Doug-
Feeling better?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope all is going well my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 12, 2006)

Good stuff.  Well, I did my walking on Monday and Wednesday.  Monday's walk along with the heavy labor at work put in an immense amount of pain that night.  Almost made a trip to the ER.  Been better since then, just a bit of soreness here and there.  Figures that my luck made this nromally simple procedure become difficult.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

You should be feeling better by now.  Have you checked with the doctor?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You should be feeling better by now.  Have you checked with the doctor?



Trip are you speaking from experience


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Trip are you speaking from experience


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

then...he's only a double threat....he's shooting blanks!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You should be feeling better by now.  Have you checked with the doctor?



Went to doc today.  She said it is most likely due to my work life and all the other activities I'm into.  Most guys have physically easier jobs, so they are able to heal normally.  Me, I'm basically making it harder for my body to heal by continuing to work like I do.  This isn't the first time I 've been told this, as I jacked up my rotator cup (yes, cup) and do to all the heavy lifting I was doing at work, I couldn't heal my shoulder properly, hence why I will never play softball again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

dont' be hurting any other "cups" my friend!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, the twig and berries seem to be healin up great.  Hope to get in the gym by weeks end.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, got a little workout in Friday morning.  Walked on the treadmill for 5 minutes.  Then did 2 supersets of DB bench/DB row @60#, 12 reps.  Then did 2 sets of DB laterial raises @15#,20#, 10 reps.  Then I did 2 supersets of standing DB curls/DB behind the head extensions @30#,35#, 10 reps.
Not too bad, gonna start back up on Monday hopefully.  Also gonna start with the supplements again.  
CEE
Omega 3,6,9
Multi-vitamin
CM
Redline--havent tried this b4, so we will see
and some protein of course.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Redline--havent tried this b4.



Start with a low dosage. I initially used half the spoon that it comes with, and that was plenty.  I've gradually increased it to a full spoon and that's what I'm sticking with.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2006)

Back at the gym...................... Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Start with a low dosage. I initially used half the spoon that it comes with, and that was plenty.  I've gradually increased it to a full spoon and that's what I'm sticking with.



 I got the pills, cause I have no problem poppin pills errr.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I got the pills, cause I have no problem poppin pills errr.....



I didn't realize it came in pill form, too.  I've only used the liquid.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, I got to do a chest workout after work today
My BB bench is very weak, it is uncomfortable fer to do.

w/u 135#, 12 reps
135#, 10 reps
145#, 5 reps
155# 5 reps
165#, 5 reps
170#, 5 reps
180#, 5 reps

135#, 10 reps super set with 25# DB flyes for 12 reps


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm glad your getting into things slowly Doug...I can't beleive you are still have some discomfort after all this time ...


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 25, 2006)

Do I have a black cloud over my head?  While riding my bike home from work today, I had to make a sudden stop and my brakes locked up.  I went head first into the pavement and landed with all my weight on my right hand.  Shaved some skin, and now it feels like I either sprained or broke the joint for the thumb.  

Can't lift let alone hold a weight with that hand.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG, are you okay now??? I would get it checked out my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Nuke, hope things are OK for you.  Sorry I've been away for a while.  I wasn't sure where that was going at first.  Riding a bike with the operation you had can't be on the doc's take home list as a "do".  At least you didn't hang up on the gearshift, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 25, 2006)

I need to get my aerobics in somehow.  Besides "that" way.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

phew....I was thinking the same thing...he sprained his already bruised twig and berries on the bar of the bike...yikies...  Hope everything heals up okay Doug...hang in there


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2006)

I can sympathize.  I broke my right pinkie finger in a similar incident a year and a half ago.  No fun.  Sold my bike after that.  The ones at the gym are much safer.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> phew....I was thinking the same thing...he sprained his already bruised twig and berries on the bar of the bike...yikies...  Hope everything heals up okay Doug...hang in there


When the berries and twig are bruised, there is no real need to jeopardize them on a bike cruise.


----------



## dougnukem (May 6, 2006)

I swear, I must be Charlie frickin Brown reincarnated.  Now I sprained my right ankle playing basketball yesterday morning.  So it's crutches for me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I swear, I must be Charlie frickin Brown reincarnated. Now I sprained my right ankle playing basketball yesterday morning. So it's crutches for me.


way to go, Blockhead.
-Peppermint Pattie

You doing ok, Doug? these two things happened within a week or so of each other?
Be careful, my friend...so....sit in the middle of your plushest couch..and barricade yourelf with all things soft....


----------



## dougnukem (May 7, 2006)

No kiddin.  My foot is twice the size of my other foot with all kinds of nice bruises.  Everyone who has seen it has said that its the worst sprain they've ever seen.  Not the most encouraging thing to hear.    Gonna still and try to do some upper body work, to keep me motivated.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

Damn Doug, you are seriously having a rough time lately....try to be a bit more cautious!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> No kiddin. My foot is twice the size of my other foot with all kinds of nice bruises. Everyone who has seen it has said that its the worst sprain they've ever seen. Not the most encouraging thing to hear.  Gonna still and try to do some upper body work, to keep me motivated.


sounds like you and DB shold start a support group for accident prone people...


Feeling better?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 8, 2006)

Geeze, if it weren't for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all. Hope the recovery is quick.


----------



## dougnukem (May 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Geeze, if it weren't for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all. Hope the recovery is quick.



You know, that's pretty much my mantra.  Ask my wife.


----------



## dougnukem (May 13, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to post my workouts this week.  On Monday I did a back and shoulder workout that consisted of
Seated cable rows:  2 sets 12 reps
V-handle pulldown: 2 sets 12 reps
Machine shoulder press: 2 sets 12 reps
Pullover machine: 2 sets 12 reps

Wednesday I was able to more of a total upper body workout.  Obviously, lower body is still out with the ankle and all.  Mind you, these are all machines, but its all I can do safely right now.

Vertical upper bench press: 2 set 10 reps
Lat pulldown: 2 sets 10 reps
Machine shoulder press: 2 sets 10 reps
Machine dips: 2 sets 10 reps
Bicep curls: 2 sets 10 reps
*I went with a fast approach and only rested for 30 seconds between each set.


----------



## boilermaker (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Geeze, if it weren't for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all. Hope the recovery is quick.


Sometimes you gotta laugh to keep from crying.

How goes it, Nuke?  Did you stay pretty safe today?


----------



## dougnukem (May 13, 2006)

Well, the day isn't over yet, but so far so good.


----------



## dougnukem (Jun 8, 2006)

Heather writes: I think we should cut his arms n legs off and put him in padded room....maybe that would help...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

then he would make a great door-stop...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

where has he been? Has he hurt himself AGAIN????


----------



## dougnukem (Jun 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> then he would make a great door-stop...




Heather writes: We could bronze him and everything...it be a dougstop


----------



## dougnukem (Jun 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> where has he been? Has he hurt himself AGAIN????



Heather writes: No but he's still recovering from the ankle sprain...the doc said its so severe it could take upto seven months to heal. Lets put it this way you still cant see his ankle and its still black and blue. But at least his foot has gone down some. These days he lives and the City of Heroes/Villians world and dont come outta it often cept to eat sleep and go to work (and only cuz he'll go to jail if he dont)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours BRother Nukem!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> go to work (and only cuz he'll go to jail if he dont)


WOW! that brought back memories! (I used to be an SP WAY back when)
Go to work..post...in some cases...get locked behind the fence and don't get out till 12 hours later...
I remember hearing about non-essential personell...this female med tech called her supervisor one morning..hung over: "<fake cough: "Sgt, (enter name), I don't feel good" Sgt: Ok, stay home feel better see you tomorrow>
WTF???? If I tried that...they'd laugh at me...tell me to either get to sick call...of if I just stayed home...they'ed come to my door, read me my rights and haul my ass off...


Hope he's feeling better....he's on profile then? In CSC or somewhere?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Nuke!  We have a little contest going on here.  What do you think?


----------



## dougnukem (Jun 24, 2006)

Whats the contest?


----------

